# My new trucking company...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wanted to share with you guys a picture of my new fleet of trucks.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I had the privilage of riding a camel while I was in Egypt back in 1988 and had a tour of the pyramids. Great time the only funny thing is how they make their toungs swell up and spit all over. They are pretty good at hitting things too.

I have alot of friends in local friends in the Middle East who are a great bunch of guys.

Arlin


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

is this a joke i dont get it but i do want to know if that is a photo of you or usama


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The photo is me and I just wanted to share my business success with everyone.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

i thought you were in sacramento


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that photo was in the middle east


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

what do you make from wood


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Come on…get a little smart. I can't do business from the states?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

so you bought a heard of camels to move goods in the desert and you did this from your laptop how did the guy in the desert know you wanted to buy his camels ? I am a lot of things but stupid is not one of them. I couldn't call anyone anywhere when i was in Iran in 1979


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

oh and your answer to your question is no there is a lot of issues from tpw that i dont want to re type for the 4th time tonight but I am an honorable man and what they are doing is slander.one day I will tell you the whole story of Arlin Eastman and how he orders tools and never pays. simply search the bedrock 602 and look for your self the story is all here in my archive


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What does Iran have to do with anything? Talk to me when you can think with some business sense. Better yet do not talk to me.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

how rude no wonder you have no friends are you this rude to everyone I was in Iran in 79 there weren't any telephones in the desert i was curious how you arranged to buy camels inthe middle of the desert from Sacramento what does
DKV mean


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Well! Isn't this AMAZING! Just last week I was doing some Research on "CAMELS".

It would appear that your New Fleet of Trucks Picture has been "Pilferred" by a WWW Site known as "Holy Land Photos"!! NOT NICE AT ALL!!

---------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------

Then they have the Nerve to slap some sort of "Permission To Use Conditions" on it!!

---------------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------------

Even a "Copyright Caution". This is just the Condensed version.
---------------------------------------------------










---------------------------------------------------

I'm not sure which Part of the Camel is Involved here???

---------------------------------------------------










---------------------------------------------------

*Anyway. I think you're right. I really am starting to …"Fear Stupidity and Backward Thinking"*

Oh Well. LIFE goes on I guess.


----------



## jijian (Jul 23, 2012)

I was in Iran in 79 there weren't any telephones in the desert i was curious how you arranged http://www.rabaisbatterie.fr/hitachi.htm


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

this was all a lie w t hell


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

YO! TROLL? DAVE? 1954? Whatever your name is Now …...*This has what to do with the Topic of this Post?? *

It's about time YOU Blocked ME. Thank You Very Much! (I mean that). Keep going the way you have been over the last few days and You'll have the Entire Membership Blocked.

BUT! When you Comment on someone elses Post, The Door Opens! As you said to me in ONE of your DUMB PM's …. "(Removed On Edit)"

I don't have enough Middle Fingers to tell you how I feel about Your Presence on this Site.

By the way. I SAVED a few of those CRUDDY Pictures you Posted a while back, even the X-Ray one of a Female with a Pop Bottle Stuck in Her "(Removed On Edit)". SICK MAN! REALLY SICK!!! THAT Alone should have been enough to get you Permantely BANNED From This Site!!

I'm ANGRY! So I STOP HERE!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't offer my opinion about the Troll as I' blocked by him. And I won't do it here on someone else's topic, even though he's a slime as well.
See, the Troll blocks anyone he's afraid of confronting. That's 4th grade thinking. He doesn't have the balls to unblock me and go one-on-one.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

they see me trollin'


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

DKV built his empire years ago….His huge lumber business he started years ago in the Sahara Forest….


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

That was after he started his spring water bottling plant in Afghanistan


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I hear his Building Supply business is increasing at a decreasing rate.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Left hand, or right hand drive?


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I thought the picture was Dearborn, Mi.

~Never Under Estimate the Stupidity of the General Public~


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

PineChopper
That was good…....very good.
The way the **************************************** are behaving, that might be Paris in a few years, and New York a few after that.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Thought that was an arab brothel, not a trucking service…Maybe replace the TR with an F??


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

When the infidels have used up all the oil, you will have the last laugh DKV.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, since I did not have an actual photo of my new herd I took whatever I could find just to give you guys an idea of what I was buying. I was concerned that if I talked about my camels some of you may not know what they look like. You know, two vs one hump. Just trying to help out. Sorry if I misled anyone…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

And so you all know I didn't ask anyone for help I asked people to buy the hand planes I had. Go to tpw and see for your self. then when to good people were asked by john to send in donation to help me out I was broke my disability check had not come for 8 weeks and the power was about to be shut off I was hurting in a big way so john said that i could send in a bunch of planes to pay the donations back I said cool and I also told him that it would take me several days to fettel several planes to have them ready to sell. then one day about 10 days after i got the first money john asked how the planes were coming I told him slow as my bad back was acting up and I had not been in the shop in 2 weeks and he also asked for a me to urgently send Arlin a photo Now you all should already know Arlin ordered this plane last November I think it was 294 day ago i have the original messages in my pm archive. So while he came through with 250 he asked for it back what kind of help is that Arlin any way I was like sure i send him a photo but why didnt arlin ask me why was this coming from john.

so I wrote this to arlin

* I am upset that you would ask john to ask me to send you photos as you should know from my posts I have only been out of bed for 6 hours in the past 10 days I will take your photos like I said I would but if you have a beef with me tell me not John . I am a good man and I am not a thief or dishonest. Nor do I hold a grudge against you for not coming through on the plane when you said you would things happen to people and you should know I never hide from my obligations and I am a man of my word Ill go take a couple of shots in a few minutes but if you have a beef with me try talking to me first .*

and Arlin gos back to john and whines like a little bitch that his sensitive feelings got hurt Poor Baby

Then John buys his ******************** and as if on Que Arlin produces another excuse about having a brain tumor and he cant pay off the plane again and would I send his money back I am like are you kidding me your going to screw me again you already screwed my kids Christmas by not paying last Christmas but now when I need the money most you fake a brain tumor. and want your money back Well guys I have been a nurse for many years before i had my fall and I assure you we don't mistake bone fragments for tumors they look nothing alike under MRI or PET scan. so his story is pure fiction He likes the attention this is a common syndrome played by injured vets to get attention.So now no one trusts each other TPW s Planes were appraised yesterday Like John Knew they were going to be before he slandered me in the public forum. I have asked Joe Lydon to broker the rest of the deal since I am broke and cant ******************** 250 dollars on a whim. I asked Arlin several times to Pay for the Plane he ordered and Now If Joe Lydon Brokers the deal there is no risk to Arlin he sends Joe the Money and I will ship the Plane Once Joe Has the funds. Then When I have the delivery confirmation Joe will pay pal me My Money which Arlin has owed me for 294 days . to My friends I don't want to re hash this for the 30th time but if that is what it takes to keep my dear friends that is what it takes Please PM Me if you have questions I am not hard to reach and please read my reply's to the post s that were lies about me .


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

What does this have to do with my new business? Chill!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"What does this have to do with my new business? Chill!"*

Lord Love a Duck!!! Still trying!!??

I'm outta here!!!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, the Koran says love all animals, but I guess we could start with ducks. My favorite of course is the desert pu…the camel.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jeez, you guys…Doncha know that 'DKV' is the alter-ego of 'SteveinMarin'? A little photo-shop, and.. Voila!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I am jealous, they are all Four Wheel Drive, go up hills like crazy and get great "gas" milage - lucky you.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe not Poopie. Closer to "Corestock.com" an Online Seller of Stock Photos.

NA! I'm not going to bother Posting the Photo from them…..This is almost getting Embarassing.

Animals? My Favourite Is *Walruses! *

===============================================


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

This is one of the funnier post in a long time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dianchi (Nov 30, 2012)

Migliori prestazioni usando una batteria di ricambio per il tuo TOSHIBA Satellite L750 al 100% con caratteristiche tecniche equivalenti o superiori a quelle originali.Batteria TOSHIBA Satellite L750 ,100% compatibile con le batterie originali, in stock.
-Capacità: 5200mAh-Voltaggio: 10.8v-Colori: Black-Chimica: Li-ion-Dimensioni: 205×49.7×20.1 mm-Peso: 331g-Lunga durata , Bassi costi-Pagamento sicuro Si prega di confermare che il prodotto ordinato è compatibile con la marca, il numero di modello e parte del dispositivo.
http://www.buonabatteria.com/toshiba-satellite-l750.html


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

dianchi, that's probably true but the surface area is just too limited for a 32 degree bevel. As you know, Liberace finials need at least a 37 degree attack angle, and even with a "5200mAh-Voltaggio: 10.8v," your clearance is all but exposed given the extant tenon, configurational tangents. In short, regardless of the dimensions you've provided, "Black-Chimica: Li-ion" has left the building.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

looks real eh some trucking company in germany with a sense of humor …


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)




----------

